# Convincing your wife to let you......



## idsman75 (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay...37 years old and never married but engaged.  Will be married in the spring.  My fiance has laid down the law.  No critters will hang.  She digs my whitetail skull mount but I've been told my boar shoulder-mount will have to remain hanging up in the bunkhouse at hunting camp.  

It's going to be a few years down the road but I gotta get me a man-room.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 4, 2012)

Or a new fiance.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 4, 2012)

Convince her of nothing. 
Hang it high when she isn't home and then hide her step stool.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 4, 2012)

Unless you're marrying a real mean one... trust me, you can wear them down after a while. It might take you a few months or maybe a few years, depending on how they're bred, how much grit they got, and how long you can go without eating supper. 

Twenty three years ago mine started out with the ol' " I ain't a living in a house with no animals of any sort... dogs is meant to live outside, blah, blah, blah..." Why it couldn't been more than two years a'fore I was a hollering to wake her up at 2 o'clock in the morning, to crawl her hind-end outta bed over two full-growed hound dogs, and listening to her cuss the ol' tomcat she was tripping over at the foot of the bed, while she tried to make her way into the kitchen and warm some milk for the litter of baby wild pigs that was snuggled up under the heat lamp in the tub of the guest bathroom. Mind you I lost about 30 pounds up to that point, and that year or two she didn't speak to me was kinda weird... but here lately, I often look back rather fondly on them 'quite times'. Anyhow, she's sure enough wore down now... heck a few months ago I had me a baby calf in the utility room for near three days without her even realizing it... well, until it eased up and 'cold nosed' her good one morning while she was in the shower. That one in particular didn't work out to good, but for the most part I got her good and broke in to my 'trashy' ways.

Good luck brother, and just be patient and stick to your guns.... and hide you some snacks around the house. You'll get through it...


----------



## jw37 (Jun 4, 2012)

My father inlaw told me "dont start anything you do not want to live with the rest of your life"


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 4, 2012)

address it now or prepared to be wupped later! no mounts no wedding. make sure she understands how firmly you feel on this.

it is much cheaper to address these things PRE-marriage! and get it in writing. "honey, you agreed, it says so right here."

i've always heard: a man marries a woman hoping she never changes, and a woman married a may saying i'll change him.

once the ring goes on, the costs to modify the contract go WAY up.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 4, 2012)

remember this piece of advice "ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO SEEK FORGIVENESS THAN TO ASK PERMISSION"  this from a man who's wife said the same thing, and now there are 4 deer mounts and a fish on various walls of the house.  I am however forbiden to hang any in our bedroom, breaking this rule will result in punishment worse than death, after all a man has got to know when to stop.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 4, 2012)

Take her hunting and have her get her own trophy, urge her to get it mounted.. Wont be hard.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 4, 2012)

She better be a good cook and have awesome "personal" skills. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 4, 2012)

Why marry a woman who plans to not let you live in your own house? It should be y'all's house, not just hers. Have you made rules of what she can and can't have in her own house? What else will be next on the "you can't do" list?


----------



## ekr (Jun 4, 2012)

x2 ^^

Congrats on the engagement though.


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=692490

This may help


----------



## GAGE (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't change in the bottom of the ninth,  good luck!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Unless you're marrying a real mean one... trust me, you can wear them down after a while. It might take you a few months or maybe a few years, depending on how they're bred, how much grit they got, and how long you can go without eating supper.
> 
> Twenty three years ago mine started out with the ol' " I ain't a living in a house with no animals of any sort... dogs is meant to live outside, blah, blah, blah..." Why it couldn't been more than two years a'fore I was a hollering to wake her up at 2 o'clock in the morning, to crawl her hind-end outta bed over two full-growed hound dogs, and listening to her cuss the ol' tomcat she was tripping over at the foot of the bed, while she tried to make her way into the kitchen and warm some milk for the litter of baby wild pigs that was snuggled up under the heat lamp in the tub of the guest bathroom. Mind you I lost about 30 pounds up to that point, and that year or two she didn't speak to me was kinda weird... but here lately, I often look back rather fondly on them 'quite times'. Anyhow, she's sure enough wore down now... heck a few months ago I had me a baby calf in the utility room for near three days without her even realizing it... well, until it eased up and 'cold nosed' one morning while she was in the shower. That one in particular didn't work out to good, but for the most part I got her good and broke in to my 'trashy' ways.
> 
> Good luck brother, and just be patient and stick to your guns.... and hide you some snacks around the house. You'll get through it...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Run Forest Run!


----------



## capt stan (Jun 4, 2012)

if I cant hang no mounts..you cant go shopping... sounds fair to me...


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 4, 2012)

jw37 said:


> My father inlaw told me "dont start anything you do not want to live with the rest of your life"





^^^ Wise words
This 
Been married for 37 years, Hunt, Fish, and many mounts on the wall..You are in a partnership which includes give a take.  If she accepts you, then it is the whole package..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine said the same thing.  I've now got 4 deer heads and a turkey mounted in the living room.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Or a new fiance.


^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^


NCHillbilly said:


> Why marry a woman who plans to not let you live in your own house? It should be y'all's house, not just hers. Have you made rules of what she can and can't have in her own house? What else will be next on the "you can't do" list?


 Very well said, it IS a two way street!


cramer said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=692490
> 
> This may help


----------



## knifeman6785 (Jun 4, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Or a new fiance.


----------



## deadend (Jun 4, 2012)

The thought of walking on eggshells and toeing a line in my own house would make me reconsider my course.  20 years down the line it'll be something else you will give up.  Man up now or suffer later.  Easy as that.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 4, 2012)

idsman75 said:


> Okay...37 years old and never married but engaged.  Will be married in the spring.  My fiance has laid down the law.  No critters will hang.  She digs my whitetail skull mount but I've been told my boar shoulder-mount will have to remain hanging up in the bunkhouse at hunting camp.
> 
> It's going to be a few years down the road but I gotta get me a man-room.



Women love shiny gifts. Before you hang YOUR boar mount on YOUR wall, go out and buy her a shiny new vacuum. Make sure it comes with all those attachments so she can get into corners and do drapes. She'll really appreciate your thoughtfulness and your efforts to make her job easier. She'll quickly realize how lucky she is and how foolish it was to give you an ultimatum.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 4, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Women love shiny gifts. Before you hang YOUR boar mount on YOUR wall, go out and buy her a shiny new vacuum. Make sure it comes with all those attachments so she can get into corners and do drapes. She'll really appreciate your thoughtfulness and your efforts to make her job easier. She'll quickly realize how lucky she is and how foolish it was to give you an ultimatum.



Don't forget to show her the proper way to gently use the vacuum to clean that boars head hanging in the living room too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 4, 2012)

If she is this bossy before the wedding I expect you will be miserable down the road!

As someone said above "Run Forrest Run!"


----------



## Huntress (Jun 4, 2012)

If I was a man and was told I couldn't hang my mounts I would go the other way.  I have the biggest mount of all of ours a Canadian Goose and it is in the bedroom.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 4, 2012)

you've waited 37 years and you gonna settle for someone that's gonna start out like this.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 4, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> you've waited 37 years and you gonna settle for someone that's gonna start out like this.



He sure don't need to wait no longer... they's mighty slim pickings if'n he waits another 15 or so years and finds himself up around my age. Of course I imagine the womenfolk my age probably say the same thing?

Just go on and marry her, then man up and start her schooling right away... and don't forget to hide you some snacks around the house! You make one of 'em mad enough at ya'... you're subject to starve to death before they get over it!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2012)

read your own signature line, man! I married a yankee. hard-headed and tough as woodpecker lips. Never hunted a day in her life till we met, now- she has several pigs and a small spike to her credit- with a bow! your's will warm up to the idea, it just might take a little bit.


----------



## buddylee (Jun 10, 2012)

My wife gave me a deadline to give her an engagement ring or she was gone...I waited six month more to give her the ring. She also suggested I move my hog mount to a back room...it's still in the living room. We had a phrase when I was in the Marines "reach down and grab hold". If u need an explanation u don't have a pair. Good luck !


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 10, 2012)

*buddylee...i hope she dont see this....*


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Or a new fiance.



  LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Nicky (Jun 12, 2012)

Suggest an "open" marriage, come home drunk a couple dozen times, spend the rent money at the casino...suddenly the hog head on the wall won't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Ghriz (Jun 29, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Or a new fiance.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 1, 2012)

idsman75 said:


> Okay...37 years old and never married but engaged.  Will be married in the spring.  My fiance has laid down the law.  No critters will hang.  She digs my whitetail skull mount but I've been told my boar shoulder-mount will have to remain hanging up in the bunkhouse at hunting camp.
> 
> It's going to be a few years down the road but I gotta get me a man-room.



Women who hand down ultimatums as part of the reprogramming process in the fiance' stage of a relationship.............typically don't make very good ex-wives. 

Just say'in...........


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 1, 2012)

bull0ne said:


> Women who hand down ultimatums as part of the reprogramming process in the fiance' stage of a relationship.............typically don't make very good ex-wives.
> 
> Just say'in...........



^^^^^^^This


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 7, 2012)

My wife said YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A HEAD IN MY HOUSE, I meant ex-wife!!! My  new wife of 20 years hunts, fishes, camps and can out do most guys and is a lot better to snuggle up to after a few brewskies!!! Tell her that no head no check!!! Let me know how that works for ya!!! Dump her and find you a real life partner or your days in the woods are limited to a lot of gripping and heart ache just to get out of the driveway. Life is short why spend it in pain?


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 7, 2012)

Unless she's butterin your bread I suspect you tell her it's gonna look like a museum in the house before you say "I do".


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 7, 2012)

As much as I enjoy mounts, An ol dead hawg hangin on the Lroom or den wall has never given me goosebumps.
But good luck to ya.


----------



## mattech (Jul 7, 2012)

man up!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2012)

idsman75 said:


> Okay...37 years old and never married but engaged.  Will be married in the spring.  My fiance has laid down the law.  No critters will hang.  She digs my whitetail skull mount but I've been told my boar shoulder-mount will have to remain hanging up in the bunkhouse at hunting camp.
> 
> It's going to be a few years down the road but I gotta get me a man-room.



That's as far as I woulda got.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 8, 2012)

My wife has a fish on the wall & I have a turkey,8,9,& 11pt.  
She said I didn't have 10 pt. on the wall & now I do. 
She took down a picture.


----------



## doofus (Jul 8, 2012)

been married to the same old gal off and on for the last 44 years...i still dont have any idea how to get along with her...i stand on the porch and whiz in the yard and she raises cain....stand in the yard and whiz on the porch... same thing...see what i mean?


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 8, 2012)

my wife told me the same thing.  could hang all the animals in the house in the front room i wanted besides the hog mount. so i hung it in the bathroom that everyone use's. didnt take long to put it in the front room.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 8, 2012)

my wife has never told me i could not hang a mount in the house...everything is half mine too(it's a partnership)....she just asked that i not hang any in our bedroom....


----------



## lxbowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

you still got time to getout....on the other hand go ahead and marry her.. aint no sense in you being any happier than me...lol


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jul 8, 2012)

You left your mommas house I'd say several years ago and she should be the only woman you have to answer to. Save yourself some heartach and get all the " you can't " crap straightened out before you get married. Like said earlier in this thread once you are married it's a whole different deal. Good luck.


----------



## BCarmichael (Jul 9, 2012)

We had the hog shoulder mount up for awhile but my mom made me and my stepdad take him down haha she dont mind the duck or rabbit or anything else she says she doesnt like the hog. So more than likely deer or other animals wont be a problem, but you can always make a trophy room thats what my uncle did (Which is kinda awsome).


----------



## eeehhh87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Brother, don't have kids or the divorce will be 1000 times worse.

Got married at 38 after years of runnin' the roads hard here in the states and all over Latin America.  Been there, done that.  Got all the t-shirts and wash my car with all of them.  After just 5 years of marriage, I’m getting out now.  Good woman and all but we just don’t fit each other.  Never did but she was so beautiful.  But others saw what I couldn’t at the time.  The hunt is everything to me and she never took to it in any fashion.  We’re going through the separation to divorce now (cordially thank goodness) but it is costing me in many ways.  Thank goodness we never had kids.  Is there a silver lining?  You bet; I now hunt just about every weekend!  That is me.  Be true to yourself or you'll grow to resent her.  Once that happens, everything is lost.

A dear friend told me recently that he remembered that I used to have a saying, "When there is doubt, there is no doubt."  I had forgotten my own saying.  I won't ever forget it again.

Best of luck with the biggest decision of your life.  Prayers are with you friend.


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 10, 2012)

Convincing your wife to let you? My mom let me do things when I was a child and then I grew up.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 11, 2012)

havana dude said:


> or a new fiance.



x 2


----------



## 4x4 (Jul 13, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> x 2



x3!


----------



## GHC (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldn't presume to tell you what you should do since I am a few years older than you and never been married.  Just remember that being married to the wrong woman is much worse than being single.  Some of my friend's marriages remind me of this fact on a regular basis.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 2, 2012)

are you moving into her house/or is she moving into your house /good luck with this one


----------



## rdhood (Aug 3, 2012)

> What else will be next on the "you can't do" list?



This ^. 

Seriously. My FIRST wife took away every hobby and activity that I loved... one at a time... at threat of divorce. We ended up divorced anyway. Once the ultimatums begin, there is no end until it is ended. 

I am now six years into my second marriage, and this one is a keeper.  No, I can't have a mounted anything in the living room, but she encourages me to shoot, hunt, cycle, SCUBA, whatever I want.  I don't abuse the freedom that she gives me.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 3, 2012)

rdhood said:


> This ^.
> 
> Seriously. My FIRST wife took away every hobby and activity that I loved... one at a time... at threat of divorce. We ended up divorced anyway. Once the ultimatums begin, there is no end until it is ended.
> 
> I am now six years into my second marriage, and this one is a keeper.  No, I can't have a mounted anything in the living room, but she encourages me to shoot, hunt, cycle, SCUBA, whatever I want.  I don't abuse the freedom that she gives me.





Seriously? Be honest and just say you don't have any mounts, or that you don't like mounts, or you can't afford them, or they don't fit the scheme of the room. Anything but, "I can't have any mounts in the living room."


----------



## bigelow (Aug 3, 2012)

i only have 1 hobby  well 2 hunting and grilling...my wife doesnt hunt but respects that... and have recently hung 2 euro mounts in our family room she is fine with that because she is proud of what i have brought home as am I  .... i think ur girl  may come around   let her know this is who you are and like it or not you are proud and want to display your trophy(s)...now the comprimise is where to display ...get you a man room...btw married 11 yrs this september


----------



## WELLS8230 (Aug 8, 2012)

i with uncle nicky on this one!


----------



## 1022 (Aug 20, 2012)

idsman75 said:


> Okay...37 years old and never married but engaged.  Will be married in the spring.  My fiance has laid down the law.  No critters will hang.  She digs my whitetail skull mount but I've been told my boar shoulder-mount will have to remain hanging up in the bunkhouse at hunting camp.
> 
> It's going to be a few years down the road but I gotta get me a man-room.



Sounds like you already been neutered to me,been married almost 50 years to same woman have never been told what I could or couldn't do.


----------

